# Canoe Rigging



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I piked up a 1.2hp gamefisher motor for my canoe (The Little Hooker) and I was woundering if anybody has put pole holders on there canoe for trolling? I was thinking it would be fun for small lakes for trout, walleye, and pike.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Many years ago a friend made me clamp on rod holder bases that I have used on my canoe. Basically a short piece of alluminum L-channel, J screw hooks to clamp to the gunnel and a regular rod holder base bolted to the allunimum channel. Slickest rig I have ever owned and I take them along anytime I go some place where I will not be using my own boat(s).


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Down East rodholders are solid, but noisy, especially on aluminum. I think Scotty's perhaps may have a clamp on model.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Anybody every do something like this for lashing down gear? I like this a lot and I think im going to do the whole leangth of my canoe. 
http://www.adventurecanoe.com/forum/topic/outfitting-the-canoe-im-going-to-drill-holes-in-my-boat

http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?27674-Lacing-drill-hull-or-gunnels


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Another great Idea, feel free to add input.
http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?28185-Bow-amp-Stern-Loops-Advice-please


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Good info from mad river
http://www.madrivercanoe.com/conten...itting/Whitewater Tandem Canoe Outfitting.pdf


----------



## GRich (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats A great idea with the rope. I doing it to mine when it comes down out of the garage.

For the rod holders, I was just looking the other day and found this site.
http://www.oakorchardcanoe.com/fishing.php


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

ok its decided, my canoe needs 2 beer holders, that would stop a lot of spilling problems, I'm tired of a sticky canoe, and when you throw it on your roof you drip beer on your truck, drive home down a dirt road for a mile and tah-dah your sticky windsheild is tacked up with beer and dirt and you cant see the road, and the wipers aint gona do anything. Why havnt I though of this before.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I drilled a lot of holes in my new to me canoe tonight.


----------

